

Ask YC: What was the longest you went without internet connection? Are you an addict? - rokhayakebe

Ask YC: What was the longest you went without internet connection? Are you an addict?
======
watmough
I managed for a week in Paris in 2006, and a week in Rome in 2007.

Yes, I suffered terrible withdrawal, and I am a total internet addict.

